# colonoscopy/work question...



## hunter3000 (Apr 30, 2002)

hi,im having the dreaded colonoscopy next thursday and i have to do the 2 day prep,so im wondering,all of you lucky people who have allready had this done...is a person still able to work during the prep?i figure the first day will be fine ,but not sure about day 2,i work in a busy work place where i just cant go any time i please,it sucks,especially with ibs.i hate to lose more time than nessesary,seeing a week later i have a endoscopy scedualed and will have to miss another day.i feel like complaining about all these tests {blood,ercp,etc} but at least this doc is taking me seriously.


----------



## kitzy74 (Dec 11, 2002)

I took the day of my preps off...I am so glad I did!!!! I would have been a bad scene....lol







I even had my parents watch my youngest (2yrs) cause I didn't want to trip over his toys or him tring to run to the bathroom..lol







If you have the time or days available I would take them off. I scheduled my prodecures on friday so I could recover over the weekend!!! I was back to work on Monday. Good Luck!!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well Darren, can you work the 2nd day of the prep until you actually have to start the prep? Like maybe a half a day or a few hours in the morning? Would that help your work situation? Because to tell ya the truth once you start drinking Go-Lytley or Fleetsphosphasoda, you are gonna wanna be at home in the comforts of your bathroom. But maybe you can work a bit before that so it won't count as a whole day off?Just a thought..BQ


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2002)

Definitely take the second day off--that's when the "prep" finally starts to work. Good luck!


----------

